# Which Grooming Table for Dog Show Mom Wannabe?



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I need to get a grooming table. I have been using the kitchen island. :blush: I'm considering either a tall toy or a ringside grooming table. I will be using it at home and at ringside. What would your suggestion be?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a good friend that's husband makes these tables. I have one myself and love it. He can even engrave your name on it if you would like. 

http://www.doggievilla.com/PRODUCTS.html

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

> I have a good friend that's husband makes these tables. I have one myself and love it. He can even engrave your name on it if you would like.
> 
> http://www.doggievilla.com/PRODUCTS.html
> 
> Good luck in your search.[/B]


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586842
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are very welcome. I love mine. It also comes with the grooming arm. The pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here are a variety of tables from ringside to grooming area, lightweight and sturdy. -Champagne Grooming Tables


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

> Here are a variety of tables from ringside to grooming area, lightweight and sturdy. -Champagne Grooming Tables[/B]


Would you get the tall toy or the tall ringside table for your first table? If you were only going to have one.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is another link. I do not have their table, but do have the dryer arm that they have and I love it. 

http://www.tableworksusa.com/tw_tables_cart.htm


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586896
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would go with the tall as you will need it to do topknots, etc. You can always get a little ringside table later.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I have a good friend that's husband makes these tables. I have one myself and love it. He can even engrave your name on it if you would like.
> 
> http://www.doggievilla.com/PRODUCTS.html
> 
> Good luck in your search.[/B]


I forgot to add that he also makes them in the regular shape. The one's pictured are what people have been asking for. I have the regular shaped on myself. But am going to be getting the one pictured soon. 

Again good luck in your search.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I just wanted to say that I live in Spokane! There is only one other SM member that lives around here, and that is Tiger's Mom (Des), who has 2 Yorkies. I have only seen 2 other Maltese in Spokane before! :eek2_gelb2: *


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

> *I just wanted to say that I live in Spokane! There is only one other SM member that lives around here, and that is Tiger's Mom (Des), who has 2 Yorkies. I have only seen 2 other Maltese in Spokane before! :eek2_gelb2: *[/B]


Nice to meet you! I know maltese are not very popular around here. I can't imagine why.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I know, I'm surprised that there aren't more Maltese around here. Then again, it seems like in this area people like big dogs. :yucky: I had a heck of a time trying to find a good breeder in Washington or Idaho, I ended up getting my baby from Tennessee. :rofl: *


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Do you want a table for showing? I have this one and LOVE IT.

http://www.mardelgroomingtables.com/prod/dolly.htm

It's the wonderwheeler cart with grooming top. Did I mention I love it?


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

> Do you want a table for showing? I have this one and LOVE IT.
> 
> http://www.mardelgroomingtables.com/prod/dolly.htm
> 
> It's the wonderwheeler cart with grooming top. Did I mention I love it?[/B]


Yes, I would be using it for everything for now, shows and grooming at home. I did look at those. At the shows that I have been to (to watch), there where only a couple of maltese exhibitors and no one had those. So I was a little nervous about it.  Would you buy your wonderwheeler before you had a regular grooming table?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586896
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have the tall ones that are light weight from Table Works. I am 5'7" and have back problems. Love these tables. They are very light weight, but costly. But, looking at Dian's tables they look nice. If you are taller the taller tables are more comfortable than the shorter tables. 
Tina


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

There are several breeder's who are in Washington. You have Hi-lite Maltese, Pamela Armstrong, Myi Maltese, Beverly Passe, and then there is Ken Shay. Can't remember his kennel name. I am not sure about this one Senoj Maltese, Cindy Jones. And Ron Stonke.
http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Br...s_List_2008.pdf


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

> There are several breeder's who are in Washington. You have Hi-lite Maltese, Pamela Armstrong, Myi Maltese, Beverly Passe, and then there is Ken Shay. Can't remember his kennel name. I am not sure about this one Senoj Maltese, Cindy Jones. And Ron Stonke.
> http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Br...s_List_2008.pdf[/B]


These breeders must stay on the westside (wetside as we eastsiders say) of the state. I have been to four shows in the Inland Northwest (2 in Idaho & 2 in Eastern Washington). Two of the shows had no maltese and two had three maltese; one of the exhibitors was a breeder from Montana, one was a Professional handler (I don't know who he was showing for), and one was a little girl who bought her dog from the breeder from Montana.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

I have one of this and it work pretty well at home as well.
https://www.petedge.com/Master-Equipment-Sm...ble-TP98018.pro

You can place them on a normal table or even on top of a crate if yours is a flat top 1. But it can be a little heavy if you need to carry them around very often.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586974
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you going to the Pacific Rim speciality in Portland? I'm going to that one! Would love to meet up with you!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I love your Maltese Picture on your Home Page. It is cute. 

Tina


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586896
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the tall Champagne table that I use at shows both for grooming and at ringside. I'm 5'3" and it's not uncomfortable to stand to groom or do top knots. At home I prefer to sit to groom so I wanted a regular full size (24 x 36) table but one that was lightweight and could easily be transported to shows if I wanted to bring it. I purchased a General Cage fiberglass table with removable rubber mat and have been very happy with it. I got it from Groomers.com.

http://www.groomers.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=192105+824

MaryH


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586978
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't planning on it. It is quite drive just to watch. We aren't quite ready for that level of competition. But I would love to. Is it this weekend? I might have to consider it. Are you showing?


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

> I love your Maltese Picture on your Home Page. It is cute.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Thank you. That is just clipart from Microsoft. Your maltese are very cute!


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586900
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I think I may get the Champagne toy tall. Although, the Wonderwheeler is tempting.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586974
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Michele,
Pam Armstrong in the Olympia area at Federal Way, and Cindy Jones of Senoj Maltese is in Warden, WA, near Moses Lake. My Shoni's mother came from Cindy. Pam and Cindy are great breeders for many years and show lots but don't have websites. Our SM member "Matilda's Mom" lives in the Coeur d'Alane/Spokane area, and "Miko" lives in Spokane. They don't show but are great Maltese lovers and very nice ladies. Look them up here on SM.

Also might look up AvanteMaltese.com. Mary Ann from there shows--infact is Shoni's breeder. She is in Utah but shows in a lot of places.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

If you'd like an inexpensive alternative to a grooming table buy a personal table. http://www.lifetime.com/tableschairs/speci...lepersonal.aspx

Exhibitors here use them at shows all the time. I use mine for grooming at home and for the brief time I showed I had a second one to take to shows. They are height adjustable.

Cathy


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have both a ring side table and a full grooming table. I say get both! If you are planning to start showing, you will need to take the ring side one with you. You really can't carry around the big grooming table. I have trouble moving it.

I actually got my ring side table off Spoiled Maltese and have been very happy with it. I got the full table off ebay for a great price and it was really good quality compared to some of the other ones I have seen.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=587019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the tall Champagne table that I use at shows both for grooming and at ringside. I'm 5'3" and it's not uncomfortable to stand to groom or do top knots. At home I prefer to sit to groom so I wanted a regular full size (24 x 36) table but one that was lightweight and could easily be transported to shows if I wanted to bring it. I purchased a General Cage fiberglass table with removable rubber mat and have been very happy with it. I got it from Groomers.com.

http://www.groomers.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=192105+824

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for the advice. I think I may get the Champagne toy tall. Although, the Wonderwheeler is tempting.
[/B][/QUOTE]
The Wonderwheeler with the grooming top has been PRICELESS for me. I have a small SUV and the crate dollies don't fit in the back of my car. The Wondewheeler folds down like a stroller and I can get my car packed/unpacked at the show site in minutes.

I can also pack three crates in it plus my grooming bag/ringside chair, etc. We call it the Mule
[attachment=38133ost_196...04668844.jpg]

I put two crates like I have in the pic and then I put another on top while we're walking ringside. When the hubby goes, I have to take all 4 of my dogs so it makes life a LOT easier! I have a Midwest crate dolly and a champagne ringside table but I will still use nothing but my Wonderwheeler. 

For a cheap grooming table at home, get one of those little pink round ones from petedge. They are perfect for maltese and are around $25. I actually have an extra one that I take to the hotels when we travel for shows. 

Hope to meet up with you in Portland!


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=587034
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I think I may get the Champagne toy tall. Although, the Wonderwheeler is tempting.
[/B][/QUOTE]
The Wonderwheeler with the grooming top has been PRICELESS for me. I have a small SUV and the crate dollies don't fit in the back of my car. The Wondewheeler folds down like a stroller and I can get my car packed/unpacked at the show site in minutes.

I can also pack three crates in it plus my grooming bag/ringside chair, etc. We call it the Mule
[attachment=38133ost_196...04668844.jpg]

I put two crates like I have in the pic and then I put another on top while we're walking ringside. When the hubby goes, I have to take all 4 of my dogs so it makes life a LOT easier! I have a Midwest crate dolly and a champagne ringside table but I will still use nothing but my Wonderwheeler. 

For a cheap grooming table at home, get one of those little pink round ones from petedge. They are perfect for maltese and are around $25. I actually have an extra one that I take to the hotels when we travel for shows. 

Hope to meet up with you in Portland!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for the helpful info. I am going to get the wonderwheeler. I will definately let you know if I end up going to Portland. Good luck at the show!


----------

